# Pensacola Beach Area



## andros2 (Aug 30, 2004)

The wife and I are going to the Pensacola area next Thursday. Whats the beach fishing like in that area? Baits to use etc.

Thanks Andros2


----------



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

Well, in my opinion, if you're going to Pensacola, there is absolutely no reason to be fishing the beach.

Fish the Pensacola Fishing Bridge, the thing is absolutely enormous.

www.fishthebridge.com

It's open 24 hours on Friday and Saturday, and you can pretty much catch anything you'd hope for there.

Flounder, Jacks, Spanish and King Macks, Bluefish, Redfish, White Trout, Specks, Sheepshead etc etc. I'd assume you'd also be able to nab some mangrove snapper too.

(850) 444-9811


----------



## andros2 (Aug 30, 2004)

*pensacola beach fishing*

thanks for the info on the bridge.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Before you plan your trip, check the local road conditions. A lot of the area is still isolated because of Ivan. 

A good place to start:
http://www.dot.state.fl.us/publicinformationoffice/trafficwarnings.htm

.


----------

